# DT402 shutdown?



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, I am running the digitrax zephyr DCS51 to a up5. I have the DT402 and i am loving it so far. only one problem, when i control any loco the speed shuts down and resets to zero after 10 - 15 seconds? the power does not turn off just the speed, is there something i am missing? i can control my turntable fine with the DT402 and my loco's run fine when controlled through the zephyr. I have done a search, reread the manual and cant find what i am doing wrong. I was told that the DT402 has the same capabilities as the zephyr and should work just fine with my setup? was i told wrong?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Contact Digitrax. They have a good customer service reputation. I have the Super Chief. I do not know if the DT402 tries to compete with the Zephyr or not.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

i figured i would try to call them on Monday after the holiday. just wanted to see if anyone here had the same issue?


----------

